# Craigslist find - red flags?



## apecora (Mar 7, 2012)

1965 Pontiac Lemans Tempest GTO

I'm a complete amateur in need of a little help...

What do you guys think about this post? Any flags? Does 400 make sense?

Would this be a lot for a first car project? Thank you everyone!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Since he has included the vin #, send off for the PHS first. that will tell you if it is a real gto and the options that came on the car. Fair price for a GTO, maybe $2 grand too high for a lemans or tempest.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

SANDU002 said:


> Since he has included the vin #, send off for the PHS first. that will tell you if it is a real gto and the options that came on the car. Fair price for a GTO, maybe $2 grand too high for a lemans or tempest.


:agree

Car appears to have 64-66 valve covers for a 389, ask him for the following codes;

Letter code on the front passenger side of the block,
Codes on the distributor pad (casting and date pre mid year 1967),
Casting number behind the #8 cylinder (post mid year 1967),
Casting number on the head's center exhaust ports,
Casting number on the intake manifold,

Post your results


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I pretty much agree, too. A square deal if it's a real GTO, but overpriced by about 4k if it's a LeMans. The car needs total paint, which is now the most expensive part of a restoration. It has the wrong engine and transmission. I would LOVE to have a close look at the quarter panels at the emblem area inside the trunk. My guess is that it's a LeMans or Tempest. If it were real, it is unlikely he would give himself an escape clause in the ad. If it's real, it's a good square deal, though, IMO.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Duncanville is about an hour away from me. I might be interested in going to look at this car myself, so you might also persuade me to go "put eyes on it" on your behalf. I've already told Mrs. Bear that "the next one I do" will be a '65 4-speed 

I hope she let's me back in the house soon.....

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear, I'm sure you know this, but if you go look at the car in person, look very closely at the 1/4 panels from the inside of the trunk to see if more than 3 holes for the emblems were used and brazed/filled. Also, check the inside of the front fenders behind the headlamps for bondo worms from filled in front emblem/gill holes. The GTO also had a thicker front sway bar, and clones usually don't have the bigger bar. Good luck on your hunt!! '65's are a great year.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear, You might as well go check it out......you're already locked out of the house, and 'hibernating under the porch season' is almost over....:rofl: :lol: Man....sometimes I really amuse myself!!


----------



## apecora (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all of the great help guys! I didn't expect so many replies. 

Bear, you and I might have to coordinate. If you haven't already made your treck out there, I can send him the questions that 05GTO posted. He may be reluctant to send me answers though... When I asked him for more pictures he said I should just come check it out.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

He said it's a 400, so it's the wrong motor for sure, now to find out what the motor is, good or smog motor. It's a Lemans, he's just talking around it, he checked, if it was a GTO he wouldn't mention Lemans. Check it for rust, primer hides a ton of sins. If the chassis is fresh and motor is good and just needs paint, and is a RUST Free texas car, not a bad deal. As long as it is well sorted, check lights, heater and accesories. Then it's just paint and cool, if it needs everything, you can get a nicer car for that kind of money.


----------



## apecora (Mar 7, 2012)

I was pretty sure 400 was wrong. What do you mean by smog motor? 

I am guessing you are right about the Lemans. Thank you for the pointers for things to check out. I might be able to go see it this weekend pending the shop being open... 

I'll post updates if I have any! Thanks all!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Smog motor is after 71, lowered compression for worst gas and really killed the power of the 400. Early motors don't have hardened seats, but more HP. The head numbers should tell the tale.


----------

